# Bread Pudding Recipe Help.



## LittlJ (Jan 8, 2010)

I wanted to bring bread pudding to a gathering on Sunday and have never made it before.  Wondering if anyone has a good  recipe that is more or less fail proof.  Thanks


----------



## babetoo (Jan 8, 2010)

i usually just use a recipe in  betty crocker cookbook. there are many versions on line. it is a simple, yummy dish.


----------



## Douzer77 (Jan 9, 2010)

This receipe is the one I use all the time,

Enjoy 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/t-and-t-irish-bread-and-butter-pudding-45556.html


----------



## merstar (Jan 9, 2010)

This is delicious! (I've never made the vanilla sauce - I serve it with vanilla ice cream. Also, I slightly toast the bread, use pecans instead of raisins, butter instead of margarine, and a little more apples). 
Gramma's Apple Bread Pudding - All Recipes


----------



## recipedirect (Jan 9, 2010)

*Cinnamon Raisin Bread Pudding*


1 pound challah or egg bread, cubed​
1 teaspoon cinnamon​
1/2 cup egg substitute​
4 egg whites​
1/3 cup sugar​
4 cups fat-free milk​
2 teaspoons vanilla extract​
1/3 cup raisins​
For the vanilla pudding sauce:​

1 egg​
1 egg white​
1/4 cup sugar sugar​
2 teaspoons cornstarch​
2 1/2 cups milk​
2 teaspoons vanilla extract​

*For the bread pudding:*​

Preheat oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. Spray an 8-x8-inch baking pan with cooking spray; set aside.​
Place bread cubes in a large bowl; sprinkle with cinnamon. In a medium bowl, whisk egg substitute, egg whites, sugar substitute, milk and vanilla until blended. Pour over bread, sprinkle with raisins and stir gently to mix. Pour mixture into prepared pan.​
Bake 45 minutes in preheated oven or until top is puffed and golden and tester comes out clean.​
Cut into squares and serve warm with vanilla pudding sauce.​
*For the vanilla pudding sauce:*​

Whisk egg, egg white, sugar substitute and cornstarch together in a medium saucepan. Whisk in milk and vanilla.​
Cook over medium-low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture thickens and begins to bubble, about 10 minutes. Serve warm or cold.​


----------

